# Best compression plate?



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey y'all, I finally have my Shadowcast 18 mostly rigged and have run it a bit, but I need to add either a new cup or more cup to my current prop and I'm going to add a compression plate as well. I know Strongarm's had a reputation, but am somewhat skeptical since seeing lots of unfavorable reviews ... Thoughts/Opinions/Suggestions all welcome! Thanks!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Try Bob's Machine Shop.

Never heard a single bad thing about anything they make.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Happy with the Permatrim on my 50 ETEC


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

How does the Permatrim and Bob's compare with an SE Sport200 ? What do they do that is different? I know what they look like but was wondering pros/cons vs foil like the SE or Stingray. Thanks.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> How does the Permatrim and Bob's compare with an SE Sport200 ? What do they do that is different? I know what they look like but was wondering pros/cons vs foil like the SE or Stingray. Thanks.


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1399432257/0#3


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Try Bob's Machine Shop.
> 
> Never heard a single bad thing about anything they make.


X2 that's what I have and they are great to work with. I call it my stabilizer. I think there less than $100


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Recidivist...the link you posted is this same thread.


----------



## mowdy10 (Jan 12, 2012)

I also run a Shadowcast 18 down here in TX. I have not felt it needed a compression plate (even though it is hard to find a boat down here without one). I have a SeaPro 25 (30) mounted on an Atlas Tilt and Trim, which gives me some setback from the transom. The prop I run is a Powertech  4 blade, 10 pitch). I am getting a good hole shot with no blowout on turns even though I raised the motor 3 inches above where we set it when I was at Ankona. 

All that said your setup might benefit from one. If you want a TX compression plate look at Cougar Marine. They have the type of compression plate we run down here. They are different than either the Pernatrim or Bobs.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> Hey Recidivist...the link you posted is this same thread.


Sorry. Here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1306375989


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a Cavitation plate from Stiffy.  Its performance was immediately noticeable.  No more cavitation / much better hole shot / and i can stay on plane at lower speeds.  I have a few friends with the Bobs that runs about $99 but the designs are completely different.  The Stiffy plate is about twice the size of Bobs and wraps around the entire lower unit.  In addition NO Holes are drilled.  It is a compression fit and 2 plates are sandwiched together using stainless nuts / bolts.  The plate also cups downward keeping all the water around the intake.  Great design.  Not sure that you want to spend $269 but well worth it IMHO.  Reputable company with great products too.  Good luck! 

http://stiffypushpoles.com/shawwing-cavitation-plate/shawwing-cavitation-plates


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Lots of good info here... I'm adding more cup to my stiletto, and seeing if that makes a difference. I think I'm better off doing one thing at a time and seeing what is really necessary before bolting unnecessary stuff to my skiff. I think the information here is really great though, and I appreciate any more additions/comments!


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks...Question. I read the link posted by Brett. If my goal is to raise motor and cavitation plate higher because I'm in shallow river sections, should I consider a large compression plate instead of my SE200? Right now I'm 2" higher than hull bottom with current set up and no blow out. Went down to an 8 pitched cupped Solas that runs on the high end of my RPM range.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> Thanks...Question. I read the link posted by Brett. If my goal is to raise motor and cavitation plate higher because I'm in shallow river sections, should I consider a large compression plate instead of my SE200? Right now I'm 2" higher than hull bottom with current set up and no blow out. Went down to an 8 pitched cupped Solas that runs on the high end of my RPM range.


Yes.  Cupped prop and/or anti-ventilation/compression plate to keep more water around the prop.

The SE200 is a hydrofoil that increases stern lift and aids holeshot, but doesn't do what the copmression/anti-ventilation plates do; direct flow around the prop.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

OK...thanks. So maybe I'll be better off with compression plate and Bennett SLT trim tabs and then removing SE200. Lots of variables but that's what makes it fun dialing everything in.


----------



## timseketa (Jul 18, 2012)

I just ordered the cougar marine cav plate. They are 10 days to 2 weeks out on production and shipping. I'll let you know how it goes once installed.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> I just ordered the cougar marine cav plate. They are 10 days to 2 weeks out on production and shipping. I'll let you know how it goes once installed.


Are you putting that on a SC18? Please post results if so!!!


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> Hey y'all, I finally have my Shadowcast 18 mostly rigged and have run it a bit, but I need to add either a new cup or more cup to my current prop and I'm going to add a compression plate as well.  I know Strongarm's had a reputation, but am somewhat skeptical since seeing lots of unfavorable reviews ... Thoughts/Opinions/Suggestions all welcome! Thanks!


i have a bobs plate you can have for free.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

Take a look at Boatright compression plates at boatrightmarine.com. All their boats and accessories are first rate.


----------

